# Dealership attacks a brand new 2014 Audi S4!



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Dealership attacks a brand new 2014 Audi S4!

Got your attention ; ). Here we have a brand new 2014 Audi S4 that came to us for new car prep which turned into a full paint correction, Opti Coat, and Xpel Ultimate Installation.

What we thought would be an easy routine job turned into much more. The dealer induced a lot of linear scratches from doing the customer a favor and removing snow off the car at deliver, unfortunately (I see this a lot) the dealer delivered the car at night....... Please join us for another dealer fix write up.

I'll let the photos do the talking now.

*Exterior*

- Wheels were prepped with Sonax Wheel Cleaner and cleaned up with various brushes
- Tires were spritzed down with Adam's All Purpose Cleaner and washed down
- Wheel wells were cleaned up
- Washed with Adam's Car Wash
- Decon with Auto Finesse Iron Out
- Wash down and rinsed
- Door jambs were cleaned up
- Nano Scrub AutoScrub
- Dried
- Tires dressed
- Masking
- Paint Measurement
- Compound - Menzerna FG400
- Final Polish - Sonax Perfect Finish 4/6
- Last step - Opticoat
- Inspection with Fenix, Brinkmann, and natural sunlight
- Wheel wells were cleaned - polished - Opti Coat
- Rubber and Plastics Treated
- Exterior windows and mirrors cleaned and sealed
- Exhaust tips cleaned
- Windows were auto scrubed, cleaned, and sealed

*Products used:*
Adam's Car Wash
Auto Finesse Iron Out
Stoner's Tarminator
Auto Finesse Oblitarate
Sonax Multi Star
Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner
NanoSkin AutoScrub System
Menzerna FG400
Sonax Perfect Finish
Opti Coat
Adam's Super VRT
Auto Finesse Crystal Glass Cleaner
Adam's Metal Polish 1
Adam's Metal Polish 2

*Tools used*
Uber Wool Wash Mitt
Uber Quick Detail MF Towels
Uber All Purpose MF Towels
Rupes LHR75E
Rupes BigFoot LHR 21ES Random Orbital Polisher
Rupes BigFoot LHR 15ES Random Orbital Polisher
Uber Buffing Pads
Meg's MF Cutting Pad
Defelsko Paint Meter
Fenix TK35
Kranzle Pressure Washer
Uber Foam Canon
2 Grit Guard Buckets with Caddies
Adam's Firehose Nozzle
Metro Air Force Blaster

Dealer installed - due to snow removal









A closer look - these marks were on the roof, hood, trunk

























Before

































Various scratches/imperfections

















































Wheels









Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner and various brushes used to clean up the OEM Peelers









Full prep photos missing due to the cold weather sorry guys

Light scratches around the door handles









After









B pillars a common issue with BMW, Audi, VW









After much better after we hit it with Menzerna FG400 and finished it out with Sonax Perfect Finish 4/6









Before shot on the roof









After









Before shot on the roof

















After









Imperfections on the rear trunk

















After

















Xpel Ultimate Pre Cut Kit installation

















Exhaust tips before

















After some Auto Finesse Mercury Metal Polish

















Afters shots 

































The old and new

























A drastic improvement over the what the dealer delivered.

















Hope you enjoyed this one.


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

Sensational finished vehicle :thumb:

Should we be alarmed or reassured that dealers seem to be the same the world over?


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Great job. Did the dealer use a shovel to get rid of the snow??? Seriously bad pdi there.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2014)

Typical dealership finish. When will they learn? Having said that, Bury St Edmunds Audi have now stopped valeting services and send customers to us. So they, at least, are aware of the problems. I bet they still "prep" their new cars though. 

Nicely finished by yourselves. Customer should be happy with that.


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Method Man said:


> Sensational finished vehicle :thumb:
> 
> Should we be alarmed or reassured that dealers seem to be the same the world over?


you know they keep me busy ; )


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Great job. Did the dealer use a shovel to get rid of the snow??? Seriously bad pdi there.


that's what we were thinking.


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

CleanMe said:


> Typical dealership finish. When will they learn? Having said that, Bury St Edmunds Audi have now stopped valeting services and send customers to us. So they, at least, are aware of the problems. I bet they still "prep" their new cars though.
> 
> Nicely finished by yourselves. Customer should be happy with that.


that would be great if the dealers here could figure that out. but until then we will have to fix it for our customers.

dealers go with the if 9 out of 10 customers don't care we will deal with the 1 that does.


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

Nice turnaround guys...any video from this project ?


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

thanks! no video on this one.


----------



## khurum6392 (Oct 11, 2012)

Nice work dude


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic turnaround:thumb: I was not at all surprised that the dealer do this damage..


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It was a mess. Awful care by the dealer.

Top work. A very nice colour under the lights.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Why did the owner accept the car like that :doublesho nice job chaps :thumb:


----------



## chippy1970 (Apr 3, 2009)

suspal said:


> Why did the owner accept the car like that :doublesho nice job chaps :thumb:


Maybe this was why



detailersdomain said:


> the dealer delivered the car at night.......


----------



## chippy1970 (Apr 3, 2009)

We were lucky with our a3 ,I was worried the dealer would scratch it but slough Audi were excellent it was in mint condition when we collected last year


----------



## Woody-vxr (May 20, 2013)

Wow looks great top work


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Lovely work!


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Delivered at night? Sneaky! I bet they did that knowing it would be refused if the customer saw their "handy work!" 
Good job the owner had the sense to come and let you guys work some magic on it. 
Great job, lovely colour too, your detail adds real depth and gloss, brings it all together nicely :thumb:


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

I would trust no one other than myself, or a good detailer with my car.
What a mess that was, good job putting it right. Why not send the bill to the dealer????


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Fantastic work!.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Nice work done on a nice car


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

Even if the car was delivered at night. The damage on the rear was more than wash induced swirls. I would have been at the dealer the next and insisted they pay for the correction.


----------

